# Sarasota Forida



## SportTroller

Fished Sarasota Bay in late December,caught a ton of lady fish,some trout and pompano. Went Kayak fishing on the flats around Buttonwood Bay,caught Reds and alot of nice Spotted Trout,a few Gators! What a beautiful place to kayak and fish!


----------



## catmando

Whenever I get down to Siesta I like fishing the grass flats and islands just south of Philippi creek. Can't wait til Friday...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catmando

The area around old midnight pass and vamo rd can be a great place for a Sarasota slam too.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## heidlers

Always a good time out there. The trout have definitely made a great comeback from the effects of a bad red tide season a few years back. Buttonwood Harbor holds a bunch of SLOBS these days pretty reliably. Of course, Middlegrounds, Radio Tower and Ringling Flats always produces quantity, just not the quality that Buttonwood is giving up now. Have gotten some really nice snook and several great reds in the same area. I hear they've been getting some pretty nice Tripletail on gulf side, if you can find the crap pot floats- say a pic about 2-3 weeks back of a 9lber! Glad to hear you had yourself a good day down there!


----------



## HOUSE

Do you guys know when the tarpon start to get active offshore there? I'm planning another trip down there this year. Catmando, I believe you helped give me quite a bit of great advice last year! Thanks again  We caught a lot of fish but went 0 for 8 on the tarpon.


----------



## M.Magis

When you say offshore, do you mean along/just off the Gulf beaches? I think they start picking up somewhere in April/May, and just keep getting better through June. Basically, you're waiting for the water to warm up. Some smaller ones can be caught in the winter in certain backwaters.


----------



## heidlers

They will start showing late May, but June/July are the key months for beach/nearshore/passes. August action shifts to the juvenile fish. Charlotte Harbor/Peace River, around the 41 bridge have been good to me for the juvies.


----------



## catmando

Got 6 nice flounder off turtle beach yesterday.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catmando

Anyone going down for the Easter break?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy

catmando said:


> Got 6 nice flounder off turtle beach yesterday.
> 
> Could you Please find the time to post some pics,,, and the lures/ tactics you used?
> I have some friends who just moved down there, and like me, we have a lot to learn!
> 
> Wish I could get down there more,,, We USE'TA do Bike Week & Spring Break every year.
> Thanks


----------



## heidlers

DoBoy, depends what you're fishing for and where. I fish almost exclusively with artificials in the bays and passes. I favor the DOA line of plastic jerk baits, both with shad and paddle tail in a variety of colors. Jig head weight will be determined by tide and wind, but 1/8 and 1/4 generally suffice. I've caught pretty wide variety on these including redfish, snook, tarpon, speckled trout, pompano, cobia, spanish mackerel, bluefish, flounder, grouper, ladyfish, gafftopsail catfish, lizzardfish, pinfish...pretty much anything swimming in the bays. We'll sometimes throw a popping cork in the bays generally with a DOA shrimp, sometimes with a live shrimp. We also throw topwaters (Spooks, etc.) and at times a gold spoon can be tough to beat for snook and reds.

Depending on where you're headed, Radio Tower, Middlegrounds Buttonwood and Ringling Flats can be very productive. There are some pretty good spots in Big and New Pass as well. Key is that the tide be moving!!!! Action will be VERY slow on a slack tide. Certain time of year you can have luck also, early in the morning as the sun is rising with snook chasing bait in the surf at the break line near the shore. You can sight fish these. Lots of guys fly fish these with shrimp and glass minnow patterns. I have had luck with small white SPRO bucktail jigs. I have a few Sarasota fish in my gallery (Mackerel, Pompano, Snook and a Speckled Trout.)...think there is a jig hanging out of the trout's mouth!  

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## heidlers

DoBoy, sorry I nearly forgot a key piece of info! Make sure you have some quality leader material with you! If the blues and spanish macks are around, they will make quick work of your mono/fluro or braid main line. I generally use a 30-40# YoZuri fluoro leader attached to braid with a double uni knot and a loop knot at the jig to give the bait more action. The leader will avoid a frustrating day of breakoffs and lost tackle!


----------



## PapawSmith

heidlers said:


> I generally use a 30-40# YoZuri fluoro leader attached to braid with a double uni knot and a loop knot at the jig to give the bait more action.


How crazy is inshore fishing, your tossing 1/8 oz jigs and using heavy braid and a 40# leader, I love it. Sounds like you know the game there, we are going to be there 2nd week of May, what should we be chasing inshore and what should we be throwing at it with light tackle?


----------



## acklac7

PapawSmith said:


> what should we be throwing at it with light tackle?


D.O.A Shrimp, I out fish the live bait guys with them lures. Glue a little piece of rubber band on around the shank of the hook to keep it from pulling threw the body. Cast them out then finesse twitch them back in.


----------



## gerb

HOUSE said:


> Do you guys know when the tarpon start to get active offshore there? I'm planning another trip down there this year. Catmando, I believe you helped give me quite a bit of great advice last year! Thanks again  We caught a lot of fish but went 0 for 8 on the tarpon.


late spring...and mid summer the younger ones roll through the passes. i saw a really good sized one roll next to my kayak in the river last week. first one ive ever seen in the river. in june/july, when i see them roll in the pass, we park the boat on the shoreline and cast out corks with pinfish a couple feet down....and they eat em up.


----------



## dmills4124

Sporttroller; Thanks for the jolt on the old memories. Back in the early 60's I spent all my summers and winter breaks down there with great great great grandmaw and grandpaw. He taught me how to fish out of an aluminum boat in sarasota bay and all around the ringling flats, sieast key and turtle bay. He would pick up a couple dozen shrimp in the mourning and we would fish those till we had enough ladyfish caught to use for cut bait. Man those ladyfish can sure throw a hook and its weight back at a boat like a major league pitcher. We would spend as much time on the water as we needed to catch enough fish for dinner. We'ld catch all kinds from grouper on up. Man I miss those times with him!
later ya'll
donm


----------



## catfishunter

Papawsmith ill be down there the second week of may also.
Wife said that she didnt want me to fish while we were down there because it is family time. 
My answer: There is way to much water not to fish while we are in Sarasota


----------



## M.Magis

PapawSmith said:


> How crazy is inshore fishing, your tossing 1/8 oz jigs and using heavy braid and a 40# leader, I love it. Sounds like you know the game there, we are going to be there 2nd week of May, what should we be chasing inshore and what should we be throwing at it with light tackle?


Nearly everything will be eating pretty good then. Tarpon will be active, snook will be moving on the beaches, trout still will be fairly easy to find. Of course reds will be there too. I like to go to the beaches at daybreak to fish for snook when I don't plan to spend the whole day fishing. Many times you'll see bait busting up and down the beaches, and you'll catch spanish macks, jacks, or lady fish on nearly very cast. I like to throw suspending jerk baits like a Mirrodine. Lots of fun, but be careful of the birds. They have a way of flying right into your cast, or diving after your plug. Not fun. The fast action is usually over after an hour and a half or so, but the snook are always there. Slower baits like DOA or one of the many other slow moving shimps lures all work great. 
A flouro or mono leader is real important. Between mackeral and lady fish teeth, and snook gill plates, thin line doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## catmando

Venice inlet Nacomis side is the place to be for snook in may and June . .

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catmando

Doboy said:


> catmando said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got 6 nice flounder off turtle beach yesterday.
> 
> Could you Please find the time to post some pics,,, and the lures/ tactics you used?
> I have some friends who just moved down there, and like me, we have a lot to learn!
> 
> Wish I could get down there more,,, We USE'TA do Bike Week & Spring Break every year.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> No pics that day, but caught most down by old midnight pass on a 1/16 oz jig and a 3" gulp shrimp in new penny.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire
Click to expand...


----------



## heidlers

As others have said...in May you can pretty much pick your quarry. As someone else also mentioned, walking the beach right at sunrise can be a peacefully terrific time for snook. Timing and a moving tide are critical. Once the sun comes up and they can more easily see you stalking them in the wash line and the feed generally shuts down within about an 90mins of the sun coming up. You'll see their shadows running horizontal to the beach in the surf and wave profiles.

Last couple seasons, the eel grass and mangrove lines along Buttonwood harbor have been REALLY good to me. There have been plenty of reds in and over slot, numerous "gator" trout, some having topped 6lbs and an occasional snook. Last year I had a snook, estimated to be 36-40" (biggest I have ever hooked down there) cut through a 40lb leader right at the boat after a 15min battle!  Wind can play a role at time in determining what side of the bay you fish (east vs west side) My son is down there right now tooling around all week wade fishing and then with a guide on the 28th. Can update you on how he did. Also, Rick Grasset is a guide I fish with down there at least once every year for past 18yrs. He has a website and posts a report every Sunday. http://www.snookfin-addict.com/ GREAT GUIDE!!!!if you wanted to use him, but he may already be booked out through June/July?


----------



## Doboy

AHHHH,,, THANKS GUYS!

NOW we got this topic going,,,, LOVE the info,,,, can't wait for some pics! 
(Specially when it's still 'Butt-Ugly-COLD' up hear!)

Special THANKS heidlers/ Cat,,,, & I'll be looking up those DOA lures. Sounds like something that'll work in the surf & inlets at NC OBX this fall!!!

Did I say, "wish I was there!"?


----------



## gerb

ahh yes, fishing the snook on the beaches in the morning is really good action. you can catch them literally 3ft off the shore. ive had very good luck with doa shrimp on a popping cork for beach snook. and when the tide forms a rip current, i drift a pinfish or whitebait under a cork through the rip...it usually never makes it through when the snook are there.


----------



## PapawSmith

As I mentioned in a earlier post I will be there, Siesta Key actually, 2nd week in May with a couple good friends and our wives. We would like to do a nice off shore full day trip with the girls with a good guide in a big comfortable rig. There are several around the area but does anyone here have a favorite? Not trying to hijack the thread, just taking advantage of some of the participants in this thread that clearly have 'local' knowledge of this area.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## gerb

if you go on a larger deep sea kind of thing that holds several people, make sure to bring your own gear and bigger bait. i went on one earlier in the year, but the bait they gave us was small cut up squid, and the only things we caught were grunts. some guys there with their bigger baits were catching nice grouper.


----------



## catmando

Went out in the canoe after the storm and caught a few trout, snook, mangos and cats. Tim caught this nice 21" speck on a live shrimp on a float.




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catmando

PapawSmith said:


> As I mentioned in a earlier post I will be there, Siesta Key actually, 2nd week in May with a couple good friends and our wives. We would like to do a nice off shore full day trip with the girls with a good guide in a big comfortable rig. There are several around the area but does anyone here have a favorite? Not trying to hijack the thread, just taking advantage of some of the participants in this thread that clearly have 'local' knowledge of this area.
> Thanks in advance.


How much you want to spend and how many people?




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catmando

gerb said:


> if you go on a larger deep sea kind of thing that holds several people, make sure to bring your own gear and bigger bait. i went on one earlier in the year, but the bait they gave us was small cut up squid, and the only things we caught were grunts. some guys there with their bigger baits were catching nice grouper.


Flying Fish? Grunts are great to eat and fun to catch. You're right about bringing your own gear, but I would take a spinning rod w/20 mono (can't use braided line on the fish) and tie up a chicken rig with #1 or 1/0 circle hooks and 2oz weight then fill the cooler with grunts. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PapawSmith

catmando said:


> How much you want to spend and how many people? posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


There will be six of us and it looks like the going rate is $900-$1200 for an all day trip. I'm sure they are all pretty good or they would not be in business. I always prefer to patronize the business that create good relationships and leave good memories with their customers. If one of you have fished with someone in the area that treated you well we will spend our money with them. A good time is more important than a productive time to me.


----------



## catmando

The guide that I would recommend is no longer working due to health reasons, but a good forum to ask that question would be Florida sportsman southwest region or capt. Mel's.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gerb

catmando said:


> Flying Fish? Grunts are great to eat and fun to catch. You're right about bringing your own gear, but I would take a spinning rod w/20 mono (can't use braided line on the fish) and tie up a chicken rig with #1 or 1/0 circle hooks and 2oz weight then fill the cooler with grunts.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



yeah, we ended up with around 20-25 key west grunts (i think they call em gray snapper around here), needless to say, we had a pretty good fish fry. they are delicious.


----------



## Flathead76

Fish Big Carlos Pass on the Lovers Key Park side. There is a massive grass flat that will give up good catches of trout and redfish on an incoming tide. Use a cast net and catch greenbacks and pinfish for bait. Then there is New Pass. Fish there on an incoming tide and you can litterally see thousands of jack cravelle working in schools. Use a 3/4 ounce cicada in silver and rip it as fast as you can in a jigging motion casting and retrieving. These are considered trash fish but they will kick your ass! If you want snook go one more pass down. Its called Big Hickory Pass. It is the smallest of all of them. You fish this on an out going tide. Buy a bucket of shrimp from Master Bait and Tackle like a quarter mile down the road. Get a t-shirt while your in there too. They have the largeest shrimp in the area. Thats what you want. Go under the over pass and cast net a bucket of greenbacks for chum. Once you do that walk to the top of the pass to the oppisite corner. The one closest to MBT shop. Rig up with 40-50 pound berkley big game leader with a small mustad saltwater hook. I use 17 pound mono main line. On the down current side there will be a section of mangroves that curves slightly right. Reach in with your hands and start throwing by hand greenbacks against the mangroves. You will see the snook if they are there getting fired up. Once there fired up hook on a live shrimp with zero wieght by the mangroves. You should have one hooked up in less than 5 seconds. Make sure that you set the hook before they go back into the mangroves. To land the fish just walk right and land it on the sand below. My best is around 12 snook in just over an hour.


----------



## acklac7

Flathead76 said:


> Then there is New Pass.


Don't forget Dog Beach right @ New Pass for Shark Fishing. Catch a bunch of ladyfish, cut em in half, then throw them out about 15-20 yards off the beach right at sunset. Usually doesn't take long...I think I had my line in the water for all of 5min before I hooked up with this beast:B


----------



## Flathead76

Did you ever land it???


----------



## acklac7

Yup, was after dark though, man-alive those sharks are fun, tons of them right in that area too.


----------



## Flathead76

Now thats a stud right there. What kind of stand up setup were you using? Line, leader, and hook?


----------



## tracker30

I just got back from a couple of months kayak fishing mostly around Long Boat pass. Right before the bridge heading south is a great place to launch a kayak (or boat). Walking distance to a cement wall and restrooms too. Did good with Sea Trout and Spanish Mackrel. Lots of Sheaphead are caught of the wall (not like ours). Used mostly shrimp, Gulp artificial shrimp (new penny and natural color), gold and silver spoons. Sea trout also liked small white mohair jigs. The guy that lived across from me was a full time resident and said the fishing really picks up when the bays hit 70 degrees. Best I got on my finder was 64 degrees. Even had Ospreys try to grab my fish three times right by the boat. The come dive bombing in. I used 30lb test on my leader too. Overall a real blast. Time to get a trailer down there.


----------



## acklac7

Flathead76 said:


> Now thats a stud right there. What kind of stand up setup were you using? Line, leader, and hook?


6ft Star Rod with a monster Penn 950SSm reel (biggest Penn you can buy ). 80lb Power Pro with a 3ft hand-tied wire leader, I think we were running either 2/0 or 3/0 circle hooks and 2oz sand sinkers.

My PB (Lemon) Shark, probably about 6ft, again from right off that beach. Would set my watch whenever we would go shark fishing, almost always had a significant run/fish on within 20min.


----------



## catmando

Is Big Carlos pass in Sarasota? I've been coming to Sarasota for over 35 years and never heard of Big Carlos Pass.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## acklac7

Big Carlos, Little Carlos (big hickory) and New Pass are all located on Estero Bay in the Ft.Myers area, about 30min (?) south of Sarasota when traveling via 75.


----------



## M.Magis

Ft. Meyers will be about 1.5 hours south of Sarasota, depending how far from 75 you&#8217;re going. I know it&#8217;s about one hour from Siesta Key to Englewood, and almost 1.5 hours from Englewood to Ft. Meyers, though that involves driving up around the harbor. It&#8217;s further than it seems.


----------



## Flathead76

Thanks acklac7. I might have to gather some of that equipment up. Its been like 10 years since I have been down there. I want to go back.


----------



## acklac7

Flathead76 said:


> Thanks acklac7. I might have to gather some of that equipment up. Its been like 10 years since I have been down there. I want to go back.


Yea dude, I went after them at first with light(er) tackle and got absolutely manhandled (like hooking into a little Honda doing 45mph LOL). Went back out to Bass Pro the next day and got me a big game rig. That video is actually my first fish on that rig, I think you can here the guys say "this is the first time you've had this out here?"


----------



## gerb

all pics are from new pass in july on the south side...across from Dog Beach.


----------



## gerb

also, i hear you talking about master bait and tackle...i lived across the street from there for 5yrs, and currently have a friend working there who has given me some great intel over the years. but if you're that far down, you may want to consider fishing the imperial river for some large bass and snook. heres a couple pics from there:


----------



## gerb

...and a nice estero bay jack cravelle....and believe me, they fight HARD.


----------



## Flathead76

I would also recommend wearing some sort of fishing sandle. If you have ever seen someone bare foot step on a catfish skeleton you will know why. It will mess you up bad and you will be in the hospital to get it out. Definately will mess up your trip. They even had warnings on the news the last time that I was down there.


----------



## gerb

i used to work with a hardcore fishing junkie old man in naples, and he got stuck by a catfish in his castnet...he went to the doc a couple days later, but he was very close to losing his arm to infection.


----------



## M.Magis

Some people have terrible reactions to the catfish. I remember the first time I got stuck, I was really worried because of all of the stories I'd heard. The guy I was with told me his whole arm went knumb within 1/2 hour whe he got stuck. Luckily, I didn't have such a reaction, but it hurt like hell. 
Wading shoes or sandles are also important because of the oyster shells. They can cut like glass. If you do wade, make sure you do the "sting ray shuffle". That is, drag your feet while wading, rather than lifting your feet to walk. Less chance of stepping on a sting ray.


----------



## acklac7

M.Magis said:


> If you do wade, make sure you do the "sting ray shuffle". That is, drag your feet while wading, rather than lifting your feet to walk. Less chance of stepping on a sting ray.


Also watch out unhooking stingrays. Somehow I managed to hook a 200lb+ Eagle ray that absolutely wore me out for a good half hour (I was soaked in sweat by the time we got him in). When I went to unhook him he raised his 7ft stinger-tipped tail out of the water and pointed it in a circle like fashion right at my head. I literally told him "hey look, we're trying to release you", he seemed to get the point and settled back down. 

A few months after the fact I did some research and realized what a dumb decision that was, those stinger tips can kill with ease (RIP Croc Hunter).


----------



## M.Magis

What a beautiful fish. I've seen lots of rays, but I've never seen an eagle ray. Luckily I've managed to keep from hooking up to the big ones, nothing bigger than 20 lbs. I'll unhook the little 5 pounders, but once they get over 10 I just cut the line.


----------



## gerb

well croc hunter died because he caught a stinger through the heart...but stingrays are no joke. people on boats die all the time from the jumping and hitting them in boats. ive personally seen them jump 7ft out of the water like nothing....very close to the boat i was in. if it is mating season, make sure you shuffle your feet to avoid stepping on a stinger...but as far as them jumping, im not sure its an avoidable thing...all you can do is hope they dont jump while you're cruising in the boat.


----------



## acklac7

gerb said:


> well croc hunter died because he caught a stinger through the heart...


He had his stinger aimed right smack dab at my head lol, it was teetering back and forth like he was about to strike, thats when I "talked to him down" lol.


----------



## heidlers

catmando said:


> Is Big Carlos pass in Sarasota? I've been coming to Sarasota for over 35 years and never heard of Big Carlos Pass.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Had me confused to Catmando...the reference to New Pass confused me even more? It's been several years since I've seen the large schools of Jack roaming Sarasota Bay. Word is a couple rough winters combined with the commercial netters have realy taken their toll. Shame...they are not much for table fare, but are a BLAST to catch, especially when the 10-15# rolled through in groups to feed!!


----------



## tracker30

Big Carlos Pass is just south of Fort Myers Beach when you head south on Estero Blvd. When you go over the pass then you are in Lover's Key State park which has great access to the Estero Bay. Lovers Key State Park has great boat or kayak access to Estero Bay and not a bad drive from Sarasota for a day of fishing. They also rent kayaks if you don't have yours. Reading this thread makes me want to drive right back down.


----------



## catmando

21" Speck. Shrimp and float over a grass flat in Roberts bay.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gerb

that is one impressive trout! what did you get him on, and in what conditions? i have read up on gator trout, and apparently, they dont roam in schools like their smaller counterparts.


----------



## acklac7

gerb said:


> that is one impressive trout! what did you get him on, and in what conditions? i have read up on gator trout, and apparently, they dont roam in schools like their smaller counterparts.


Get trout like that out in the lovers key trenches during winter, big ol slob SOB's


----------



## gerb

guys i work with up here have caught them in the 28"+ range...i doubt id keep one that size though. what a fish!


----------



## heidlers

The trout have definitely rebounded from the effects of a bad red tide and a hard freeze a couple years back. You can routinely find trout down in Sarasota now in the 20+' range. My son is down there today hooking up with a few pigs I am sure. Biggest I have ever got in Sarasota was 26.5", the largest I have ever gotten was a 31" fish (I got TWO the same trip) down in the Port Sulphur area of Louisiana. A fiberglass mount of that fish is on my wall! You are correct though...Specks, not unlike a lot of other species, that big are not very good to eat.


----------



## catmando

Pomps


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy

catmando said:


> Pomps
> 
> 
> OOOOH, Yummy,,,,, I'd like to hear the whole story on those beauties!?
> Thanks


----------



## heidlers

That's some good eating there!! Pompano are terrific table fare!!!


----------



## catmando

A few more for the freezer. All caught on Gulp new penny 3" shrimp on a 1/4 oz jig head on Turtle beach.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SportTroller

Heading back to Sarasota area to fish, any one been down there lately. How about a Fishing Report for the bay area.


----------



## catmando

I heard the trout, gray snapper are moving inshore and tripletail are hanging on the crab buoys. Longbar is a good place to start for trout if you have a boat.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SportTroller

Thanks for the info, I'm taking my kayak down this year. I found a site that listed launch points all over Sarasota Bay!


----------



## catmando

A place I like to go with my canoe or kayak is the radio tower over by mote and drift the grass flats. Its avoided by the idiots because its no wake and some shallow grassy areas which can mean a big fine for anyone in a motorized boat. Also, its between both passes and you never know whats going to show up. Trout, reds, snook, flounder, pomps, macs, shark, cobia etc. Where are you staying?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catmando

Btw. Spend the $ for a law stick. Ive seen a lot of vacations ruined by people not knowing florida fishing laws and mandatory court appearance is the norm in most cases.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catmando

Check out capt. Pages report
https://m.facebook.com/economytackle

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SportTroller

We have a condo on the intercoastal in Siesta Key. Thanks about the law stick!


----------



## catmando

I stay at peppertree. Will be going back down the end of january. If you dont want to travel Roberts amd little sarasota bay can be great. The grass flats across from the harbour club and the flats south of stickney pt bridge are always giving up nice trout. If its windy and not in the mood for paddling go down to turtle beach and throw jigs for flounder and pompano.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catmando

If you like good music go to SKOB on Wednesday's and check out kettle of fish.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SportTroller

Just picked up a new Kayak for flats fishing Sarasota bay and the IC. Switched to a Tarpon 120 Sot, it's going to make it easier to get out and wade the flats.


----------



## catmando

Let us know how you do. Water temps are in the low 60's. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SportTroller

Cat you ever fish Phillippi creek!


----------



## catmando

That was Ted Williams favorite places to wade back in the 50's and 60's during spring ball. It can be a great area to fish at times. The flat infront of the harbour club is just south of the creek and i'll hit that first. Then I cast the smaller islands around the mouth and then into the creek. Its tough to fish without a trolling motor because of the flow, but can be done. Only thing about the creek is you get guys in 30 ft center consoles that can give 2 shots about you and your kayak and will mow you over if they have enough bud light in them. I try to go when the tide in moving. Another place I love to go this time of year is the old midnight pass area around bird key.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SportTroller

Thanks for the info, much appreciated.


----------



## Doboy

You guys will just LOVE these Youtube Florida YAK fishing videos. 
(& my kids wanna know WHY I want one for Christmas!?(Nucanoe 12!!!))

Youtube SEARCH "zoffinger". He Has 162 videos,,,, 
I just about seen 'em ALL. 
Layed Back, easy fish'n & live'n,,, great stuff. 

*You just might recognize where he's fishing,,, Hillsborough County, Fl.
Cockroach Bay, FL*


----------



## kayakcle216

Zoffinger is awesome! I couldn't stop watching his videos 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy

kayakcle216 said:


> Zoffinger is awesome! I couldn't stop watching his videos
> 
> Ya, DITTO that.
> I totally cracked up, when he was catching all those 'bones' and missed that huge one,,, you can see all the Goose-bumps on his arms,,,, from excitement!
> 
> MAN, I wish I was there,,,,, right with 'em.


----------



## kayakcle216

Lol right! The unique and crazy ways he sets up his yak. At one point I didn't think there was anymore room for anything else. He's also a good dude. Cleaning up his kayak launch and all. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SportTroller

Hopefully I will run in to him on Cockroach Bay, leaving in the morning. I have the new Tarpon 120 all rigged up, can't wait . I will post a report when I get back. Merry Christmas and aHappy Newyear!


----------



## catmando

Hey Sport, you catch anything? Im going down in a few weeks.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gerb

mighty cold here at the moment....i think the gulf is in the low 50 degrees right now....but looking to warm up.


----------



## nitsud

Let's all say a little prayer for the snooks. I'm heading to Naples in March, and already, I'm thinking about shadows lurking around green lights in the night water...


----------



## catmando

I know of a few docks in roberts bay that fit that description, but I don't like targeting old mr linesides when the water is that cold.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SportTroller

Hey Catmando, fishing was good, caught trout, mackerel, ladyfish, and jacks the first day fishing the bay 12/30. Used 1/4 oz jigs and paddle tails, fished middle grounds marker #5-7 drifted the flats. Fished Buttonwood harbor, whale key one day caught 1 Red. Fished Blackburn point flats NE side just north of mangroves and oyster bars caught good trout, lady fish. Also fished Venice jetty while my wife laid on the beach, caught sheephead ,black drum and 2 bonnet head sharks about 2 foot long. Was there 3-1/2 weeks kayak fished 10 of those days, caught fish every were we went, also caught a 21" flounder that was awesome eating. Now heading out on the ice, what a difference. Good luck down there Cat. Hope this helps you.


----------



## FLRedfish

catmando said:


> I know of a few docks in roberts bay that fit that description, but I don't like targeting old mr linesides when the water is that cold.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


They are everywhere down there now, whether or not they are on is a different story.


----------



## catmando

Were you at the north or south jetty? I'll be on the h2o tomorrow! Flying so no kayak or canoe. Planning to hitting Turtle beach, n.shell rd, bridges, and passes. Targeting Sheephead, flounder, and pompano.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SportTroller

Caught Sheephead at Venice jetty, used shrimp with splitshot. but there was a lady next to me using a 1/4 oz jig n shrimp and caught just as many!


----------



## M.Magis

There are lot of places to rent a kayak if you'd like.


----------



## catmando

Just went to nokomis. Caught a 4 sm and a 6 short sh. The croud is getting a little rough at the inlet. Meth and busch beer seem like a daily staple for these folks!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FLRedfish

catmando said:


> Just went to nokomis. Caught a 4 sm and a 6 short sh. The croud is getting a little rough at the inlet. Meth and busch beer seem like a daily staple for these folks!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Its a sad sight, and it is all over the state these days. Most of my childhood spots are no longer fish-able, Either closed down/no trespassing because of them, or you just don't want to risk getting robbed by some strung out pill/meth heads.


----------



## catmando

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Magis

Very nice!


----------



## SportTroller

Nice catch Catmando, did you catch those off turtle beach!


----------



## FLRedfish

MMMMMmmmmm pompano. Jealous, I used to leave highschool after first period and drive to the Naples pier and spend an hour or two catching pomps and macks and get back to school at lunch. Never got caught. Always ate good.


----------



## Doboy

Nice going on those pomps! OFF SHORE?

I was watching some Florida, Youtube fishing videos,,, there was a guy fishing over the reefs 5mi East of Daytona. 
While doing some searching, I found these websights showing the GPS numbers on 4,300 Florida reefs & submerged structures. There's hundreds of pages to search through.
Some Outstanding info.

http://www.floridagofishing.com/locations/shipwrecks-and-reefs-directory.html#lost

http://www.floridagofishing.com/reefs/gps-reefs-interactive-chart.html

This websight even has information on FISH CHUMMING, for each individual species!

http://www.floridagofishing.com/fish-chum/fish-chum-and-chumming.html


----------



## catmando

Turtle

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catmando

Hey doboy, your on the wrong coast. Thought I'd post a picture of a real fisherman and i'd be cautious of opening doboys link! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76

catmando said:


> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice fish!


----------



## SportTroller

Heading to Seista key after xmas any fishing reports or new places to launch a kayak and fish!


----------



## Tightlines

SportTroller said:


> Heading to Seista key after xmas any fishing reports or new places to launch a kayak and fish!


I will be heading for siesta key this weekend and staying for 2 weeks. Will mainly fish out in deeper water for sand perch or myakka river for tilapia.


----------



## catmando

Sand perch and tilapia???


----------



## catmando

I'm going down in about 2 weeks. Anyone kmow if the pompano & sheepies are hittng?


----------



## HOUSE

catmando said:


> I'm going down in about 2 weeks. Anyone kmow if the pompano & sheepies are hittng?


I have a family friend down in Nokomis, Cat man! I'll give him a call tonight. He's a tarpon guy, but he's usually pretty keen on what's going on around town.

I'll be heading down there some time this summer. One of these days I'll run into you down there and fish with you 

-House


----------



## SportTroller

Cat I was there the last two weeks, caught pompano, trout, mackerel and lady fish in Sarasota bay. Caught pompano at turtle beach. Sheephead at Venice inlet. Good Luck!


----------



## catmando

Sweet! I'll give a full report when i get back.


----------



## catmando

Fishing was tough with changing water temps and moving fish. Managed to catch a few pompano, black drum, sheephead and numerous shark and cats.


----------

